# I have .net 3.5.1 installed on my Windows 2008 Server (32 bit), but in the Server Man



## iyoung1 (Jan 14, 2011)

*I have .net 3.5.1 installed on my Windows 2008 Server (32 bit), but in the Server Manager I still see version .net 3.0*

I've used *javascript:alert(navigator.userAgent)* code in the browser and here is what came out in the pop-up window:

*Mozilla/5.0(Windows;U;Window NT 6.0; en-US; rv:1.9.2.13) Gecko/20101203 Firefox/3.6.13(.NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET 4. OE)*

I've been installing all the new versions of .net as they became available on MS web sites. I've been following precisely all the directions for installation - given by MS.

I see in the server manager only version .net 3.0 showing. In the control panel where all the programs installed are showing (Programs and Features) I see Microsoft .Net Framework 3.5 SP1 and Microsoft .Net Framework 4 Client Profile and Microsoft .Net Framework 4 Extended.

In the Registry Editor (HKLM\Software\Microsfot\Net Framework Setup\NDP\ directory) I see the following folders: CDF, v2.0.50727, v 3.0, v 3.5, v 4, v 4.0

What I am trying to do is to follow this directions, so I can upgrade my CMS: Open the Server Manager (in Administrative Tools) --> Make sure you have the following features added: .NET FRAMEWORK 3.5.1 Features --> WCF Activation --> HTTP Activation.

The problem is that when I go to the Server Manager, all I see in there is .NET Framework 3.0 Features (installed). I don't see .NET FRAMEWORK 3.5.1 Features - it's not there, so I can not proceed with adding the features and then upgrading my CMS.

I've posted this issue on multiple forum, including MS forum, but nobody seems to know what the problem is and how to fix it. Please help!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You will probably only see .Net Framework 3.5.1 Features in Windows 2008 R2's Server Manager. So, as long as 3.5 is installed in C:\Windows\Microsoft\Net Framework), then ignore the fact that you cannot see it in Server Manager. You will see it in Control Panel, Programs and Features list.


----------

